# جســــم تحـــت الــمــجـــهـر



## rania79 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:

 طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس
:new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان

 المهم ندخل ف صلب التويبك
 دى شوية اسئلة عن نظامنا الغدائى ونتعرف بيها ع احجامكم:fun_lol:
 بس من غير فشر ولا ضرب فشيار ها:smil15:

 ++++++++++++++++
++++++++
++++++++++
++++++
 

 *يالا الاسئلة اهى*

 1-هل أنت / ي مستعد / ة ؟؟

 2-هل أنت / ي مرتاح / ة من وزنك الآن ؟؟

 3-كم من وزنك ترغب / ي بأنقاصه ؟ أو زيادته .؟

 4- أول ما تصحى / ي من النوم ما ذا يكون فطورك ؟؟
 -كم وجبه تتناول / ي في اليوم ؟

 6-أيهما تفضل / ي المالح ام الحلو ؟؟

 7-كم كأس ماء تشرب / ي باليوم ؟؟
 8-هل تضيف /ي بين وجباتك الشاي الأخضر ؟؟

 9-هل تمارس / ي الرياضه ؟ أذا كانت الاجابه نعم كم ساعه ؟

 10-أغلب ما تتناول /يه بالوجبه الرئيسيه (الغداء )؟؟

 11-ماذا تأكل / ي بين الوجبات ؟؟

 12-كم مرة بالاسبوع تتناول / ي طعام جاهز ( من المطعم )؟؟


 13-iهل طولك يتناسب مع وزنك ؟؟

 14-أكبر وزن وصلت / ي اليه الى الآن ؟؟

 15-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أمتنعتي عن الذهاب لحفل بسبب احراجك من وزنك ؟؟

 16-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أرتديتي اللون الأسود قاصدة أخفاء الفائض من ووزنك ؟؟

 17-عندما تحزن /ي لشيء معين أو تعصب /ي ..هل تمتنع / ي عن الطعام ؟ أم يزيد شهيتك ؟؟
 -في  الصيام  هل يزيد وزنك أم ينقص ؟؟

 19- تفضل المشروبات الغازيه أم الطبيعيه ؟
 20- ايهما تفضل / ي الخضار - اللحوم - المعجنات ؟؟

 21-في فترة الليل هل تستيقظ / ي وتأكل ؟؟ وهل تأكل شيئ قبل النوم مباشرة ؟؟
 - أن كنت / ي متزوج / ة هل وزنك زاد بعد الزواج او العكس ؟؟
 -هل تتناول / ي حبوب أو .. ....... ما يخص تقليل الوزن ؟؟

 24- هل أتبعت /ي من قبل نظام معين رجيم ؟ وكم خسرت من وزن ؟ وهل بعد ان توقفت /ي عن النظام رجع وزنك ؟؟

 25-هل ترغب بأتباع نظام معين وينقصك الارادة ؟؟

 26-كم وزنك / ي الآن ؟؟

 27- مين بتورط بعدك ؟؟:t19:​


----------



## vetaa (24 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:
> 
> طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس
> :new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان
> ...



*ثانكس يا قمر اختبار خفيف وطعم ولذيذ زيك
وزى الاكله المنعشه بما اننا ف حفله اكل ههههههه
ومتنسيش الوصفه يوووه قصدى الهديه
هههههههه*
​


----------



## حسين دوكي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:​
> 
> طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس
> :new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان​
> ...


 

*موضوع جميل جدا :t17:*


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2011)

> 1-هل أنت / ي مستعد / ة ؟؟
> 
> طبعااا
> 2-هل أنت / ي مرتاح / ة من وزنك الآن ؟؟
> ...



شكرا جداا
يارب أكون جاوبت صح
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ohannes (24 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:
> 
> طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس
> :new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان
> ...


----------



## اليعازر (24 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:
> 
> طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس
> :new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان
> ...



موضوع مسلي يا رانيا..وواضح إنك عم تعملي تحقيقات olling: :


----------



## staregypt (24 ديسمبر 2011)

انا بس مستغربة للغتك اللى ها تشلينى بيها دى
انتى اتعلمتى عربى فين
فى الهيما لايا
:cry2:

 1-هل أنت / ي مستعد / ة ؟؟
وى

 2-هل أنت / ي مرتاح / ة من وزنك الآن ؟؟
يعنى

 3-كم من وزنك ترغب / ي بأنقاصه ؟ أو زيادته .؟
5-6ك 

 4- أول ما تصحى / ي من النوم ما ذا يكون فطورك ؟؟
كابتشينو او موكا
+
فول+فلافل او جبن وبيض -زى كل المصريين
 -كم وجبه تتناول / ي في اليوم ؟
حسب المزاج 
لو فرحانة او زعلانة 
او مش فاضية

 6-أيهما تفضل / ي المالح ام الحلو ؟؟
المالح

 7-كم كأس ماء تشرب / ي باليوم ؟؟
حوالى لتر او اكثر 
 8-هل تضيف /ي بين وجباتك الشاي الأخضر ؟؟
كنت باستخدمة لكن ما له اى نتائج

 9-هل تمارس / ي الرياضه ؟ أذا كانت الاجابه نعم كم ساعه ؟
امشى لمده ساعة على الاقل

 10-أغلب ما تتناول /يه بالوجبه الرئيسيه (الغداء )؟؟
الموجود 


 11-ماذا تأكل / ي بين الوجبات ؟؟
يعنى ممكن الواحد ياخد طبق سلطة او اى نوع فاكة

 12-كم مرة بالاسبوع تتناول / ي طعام جاهز ( من المطعم )؟؟
كتيـــــــــــــــــر

 13-iهل طولك يتناسب مع وزنك ؟؟
تقريبا

 14-أكبر وزن وصلت / ي اليه الى الآن ؟؟
80 ونزلت ل75 ونفسى انزل 5 ك

 15-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أمتنعتي عن الذهاب لحفل بسبب احراجك من وزنك ؟؟
فى فترة ما نعم عندما كان وزنى زائد
 16-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أرتديتي اللون الأسود قاصدة أخفاء الفائض من ووزنك ؟؟
و..............ى
 17-عندما تحزن /ي لشيء معين أو تعصب /ي ..هل تمتنع / ي عن الطعام ؟ أم يزيد شهيتك ؟؟
للاسف بيزيد
 -في  الصيام  هل يزيد وزنك أم ينقص ؟؟

مره زاد- ومره نقص
 19- تفضل المشروبات الغازيه أم الطبيعيه ؟
الطبيعية
 20- ايهما تفضل / ي الخضار - اللحوم - المعجنات ؟؟

المعجنات
 21-في فترة الليل هل تستيقظ / ي وتأكل ؟؟ وهل تأكل شيئ قبل النوم مباشرة ؟؟
لا
 - أن كنت / ي متزوج / ة هل وزنك زاد بعد الزواج او العكس ؟؟
نعم زاد لكن فى حدود المعقول- الحمد الله سيطرنا على الوضع
 -هل تتناول / ي حبوب أو .. ....... ما يخص تقليل الوزن ؟؟

وى -الشوفان
 24- هل أتبعت /ي من قبل نظام معين رجيم ؟ وكم خسرت من وزن ؟ وهل بعد ان توقفت /ي عن النظام رجع وزنك ؟؟

نعم تابعت مع طبيب ونقص وزنى 10 ك - وبعد التوقف زاد 5 ك
 25-هل ترغب بأتباع نظام معين وينقصك الارادة ؟؟

وى
 26-كم وزنك / ي الآن ؟؟

75وزن -ط-162
 27- مين بتورط بعدك ؟؟
:sami6:
:ab7::ab5:

كل توريطة وانتى طيبة

:big33:
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*يالا الاسئلةاهى*

*1-هل أنت مستعد ؟؟*​

*خشى ف التوبيك ..الموضوع يعنى ...*
*2-هل أنت مرتاح من وزنك الآن ؟؟*
*نعم*
*3-كم من وزنك ترغب بأنقاصه ؟ أو زيادته .؟*​
*ولا جرام ..أنا مبسوط كدة أنا مرتاااح كده *

*4- أول ما تصحى من النوم ماذا يكون فطورك ؟؟*
*الفول أساسى من عربية عم سيد*
*كم وجبه تتناول في اليوم ؟*

*ثلاثة ...*
*6-أيهما تفضل المالح ام الحلو ؟؟*

*المالحة ليها طعم والحلوة ليها طعم ..حسب القعدة ..*
*7-كم كأس ماء تشرب باليوم ؟*
*فى الصيف 5 -6 زجاجات حجم لتر ونصف*
*فى الشتاء حوالى 3 زجاجات نفس الحجم*
*8-هل تضيف بين وجباتك الشاي الأخضر؟؟*

*مابشربش شاى نهائى ...*
*9-هل تمارس الرياضه ؟أذا كانت الاجابه نعم كم ساعه ؟*

*المشى حوالى نص ساعة يوميا ..*
*10-أغلب ما تتناول بالوجبه الرئيسيه (الغداء )؟؟*

*المتوفر ومش بتأمر ...( واخدين بالكوا )*
*11-ماذا تأكل بين الوجبات ؟؟*

*ماليش فى الرمرمة *
*12-كم مرة بالاسبوع تتناول طعام جاهز ( من المطعم )؟؟*

*ولا مرة ...مش باحب اكل المطاعم ومش بخل ولا شح ( تقتير فقط ) *
*13هل طولك يتناسب مع وزنك ؟؟*​
*كل اللى وقعوا فى غرامى بيقولوا كده (!!)*​
​
*14-أكبر وزن وصلت اليه الى الآن ؟؟*
*95 كيلو*​
*15-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أمتنعتي عن الذهاب لحفل بسبب احراجك من وزنك ؟؟*

*جاوبى ياللى فى بالى ...*
*16-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أرتديتي اللون الأسود قاصدة أخفاء الفائض من ووزنك؟؟*
*جاوبى ياللى فى بالى ...برضه *
*17-عندما تحزن لشيء معين أو تعصب ..هل تمتنع عن الطعام ؟*​
*لأ طبعاً ..هذه نقرة وتلك أخرى ..*
*أم يزيد شهيتك ؟؟*
*حسب نوع الخناقة ....*
*-في الصيام هل يزيد وزنك أم ينقص؟؟*

*زى ماهو*
*19- تفضل المشروبات الغازيه أم الطبيعيه ؟*
*الطبيعية لو توفرت*
*20- ايهما تفضل الخضار - اللحوم - المعجنات ؟؟*
*كله مش باعتق يعنى...*​
​
*21-في فترة الليل هل تستيقظ وتأكل ؟؟*
*لأ*
*وهل تأكل شيئ قبل النوم مباشرة؟؟*
*بالطبع فى العشاء ولا يشترط قبل النوم مباشرة*
*- أن كنت متزوج هل وزنك زاد بعد الزواج او العكس ؟؟*
*كل اللى بيتزوجوا وزنهم بيزيد بعد الزواج ..خاصة البنات*
*-هل تتناول حبوب أو .. ....... ما يخص تقليل الوزن ؟؟*

*لأ*
*24- هل أتبعت من قبل نظام معين رجيم ؟*​
*لأ*
*وكم خسرت من وزن؟ وهل بعد ان توقفت عن النظام رجع وزنك ؟؟*

*لأ لأ لأ *
*25-هل ترغب بأتباع نظام معين وينقصك الارادة؟؟*
*لأ*
*26-كم وزنك الآن؟؟*
*90- 92 حسب المتوفر فى البزينات *
*27- مين بتورط بعدك ؟؟*​
*هاتى أى حد ودبسيه كعادتك يارنيا ..*​​​​​​


----------



## رشا أبانوب (24 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:
> 
> طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس
> :new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان
> ...




كان نفيس أقول أخي النهيسي 
بس هو سبق وجاوب

شكراااا يارووني ياقمر
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*يالا الاسئلة اهى*​



> 1-هل أنت / ي مستعد / ة ؟؟​




*yes*​ 



> 2-هل أنت / ي مرتاح / ة من وزنك الآن ؟؟


​ 
*yes*​ 




> 3-كم من وزنك ترغب / ي بأنقاصه ؟ أو زيادته .؟


​ 
*3 جرام* *لا غير* ​ 



> 4- أول ما تصحى / ي من النوم ما ذا يكون فطورك ؟؟


​ 
*فى الصيام ....... فول وطعمية وبطاطس مقلية وحلاوة طحنية وشوية عسل أسمرومربى *​ 
*فى الفطار......... جبنة بأنواعها وبيض بأشكاله + قطعة كبيرة من الزبد و لبن بشاى مع قراقيش*​ 



> -كم وجبه تتناول / ي في اليوم ؟​


 
*من 4 إلى 6 وجبات فقط *​ 



> 6-أيهما تفضل / ي المالح ام الحلو ؟؟​


 
*أنا فى الأكل منظمة جداً :spor2:*​

*يعنى أبدأ بالحادق الأول ..وبعد إتقانه كويس *​ 
​​*أدخل على الحلو *​ 




> 7-كم كأس ماء تشرب / ي باليوم ؟؟


​ 
*متهيألى بعد الأكل مش بلاقى مكان للميه خالص :cry2:*​ 
*بس بضطر أشرب ميه عشان بسمعهم يقولوا الميه بتدخل فى *​ 
*تكوين الدم :kap:*​ 



> 8-هل تضيف /ي بين وجباتك الشاي الأخضر ؟؟​


 
*أكيد *​

*وبضيف مشروبات تانية كتيييييييييييييييييييييير* :999:​​​​ 

9-هل تمارس / ي الرياضه ؟ أذا كانت الاجابه نعم كم ساعه ؟​ 
أكيد ​ 
بمشى خمس دقايق :t31:​ 


> 10-أغلب ما تتناول /يه بالوجبه الرئيسيه (الغداء )؟؟​


 

*الأرز*​

​​​11-ماذا تأكل / ي بين الوجبات ؟؟​ 
*شوية سندوشات* ​ 



> 12-كم مرة بالاسبوع تتناول / ي طعام جاهز ( من المطعم )؟؟


​ 
*مرة واحدة بس *​ 
*بشرط أكون أكلت فى البيت الأول *​ 



> 13-iهل طولك يتناسب مع وزنك ؟؟​


*yes*​ 



> 14-أكبر وزن وصلت / ي اليه الى الآن ؟؟​


*100*​ 


> 15-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أمتنعتي عن الذهاب لحفل بسبب احراجك من وزنك ؟؟​


*NO*​





> 16-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أرتديتي اللون الأسود قاصدة أخفاء الفائض من ووزنك ؟؟​


 
*NO*​ 


> 17-عندما تحزن /ي لشيء معين أو تعصب /ي ..هل تمتنع / ي عن الطعام ؟ أم يزيد شهيتك ؟؟​


 
*للأسف أمتنع عن الطعام *​ 
*عشان كدة محبش الحزن *​ 



> -في الصيام هل يزيد وزنك أم ينقص ؟؟​


*ينقص *​ 


> 19- تفضل المشروبات الغازيه أم الطبيعيه ؟​


 
*الطبيعى يكسب* :a63:​ 



> 20- ايهما تفضل / ي الخضار - اللحوم - المعجنات ؟؟​


*اللحوم مع الخضار *​ 
*وشوية معجنات بسيطة :t31:*​ 


> *21-في فترة الليل هل تستيقظ / ي وتأكل ؟؟ وهل تأكل شيئ قبل النوم مباشرة ؟؟*​


 
*NO*​ 



> - أن كنت / ي متزوج / ة هل وزنك زاد بعد الزواج او العكس ؟؟


 
*كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*





> -هل تتناول / ي حبوب أو .. ....... ما يخص تقليل الوزن ؟؟


​ 

*NO*​ 


> 24- هل أتبعت /ي من قبل نظام معين رجيم ؟ وكم خسرت من وزن ؟ وهل بعد ان توقفت /ي عن النظام رجع وزنك ؟؟​


*NO*​ 



> 25-هل ترغب بأتباع نظام معين وينقصك الارادة ؟؟


​ 
*NO*​ 




> 26-كم وزنك / ي الآن ؟؟


​ 
*100*​ 




> 27- مين بتورط بعدك ؟؟


:t19:​ 



*أختنا أنجيلا* 


:kap:​


----------



## أنجيلا (24 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:
> 
> طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس
> :new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان
> ...


*انتي اكيييييييييييييييد:t32: *


*موضوع رائع حبيبتي​*:flowers:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2011)

-هل أنت / ي مستعد / ة ؟؟

*ايام ليدي leasantr*

 2-هل أنت / ي مرتاح / ة من وزنك الآن ؟؟

* ايمن اقصد ايون *

 3-كم من وزنك ترغب / ي بأنقاصه ؟ أو زيادته .؟

* كفايه اللي انا خسيته 
انا كنت 110 كيلو 
دلوقتي الحمد لله 85 بس:t31:
* 
 4- أول ما تصحى / ي من النوم ما ذا يكون فطورك ؟؟
 -كم وجبه تتناول / ي في اليوم ؟

* مش بفطر 
وبتكون وجبه او اتنين حسب السهر 
* 
 6-أيهما تفضل / ي المالح ام الحلو ؟؟

* المالح 
انا بكره الحلو جدا 
في الاكل بس محدش يفهم غلط 
* 
 7-كم كأس ماء تشرب / ي باليوم ؟؟

* اعتقد انه لو حصل جفاف في مصر
يبقي انا السبب 
علشان انا بلاعه مياه وعصاير 
*
 8-هل تضيف /ي بين وجباتك الشاي الأخضر ؟؟

* لا شاي صعيدي حبر 
ال اخضر ال
* 
 9-هل تمارس / ي الرياضه ؟ أذا كانت الاجابه نعم كم ساعه ؟

* هي مش رياضه بس بمشي كتير 
ربع اليوم تقريبا 
بس دا شغل مش رياضه 

* 
 10-أغلب ما تتناول /يه بالوجبه الرئيسيه (الغداء )؟؟

* اي حاجه من الشراع 
طول اليوم بره 
* 
 11-ماذا تأكل / ي بين الوجبات ؟؟

* شاي وعصاير *

 12-كم مرة بالاسبوع تتناول / ي طعام جاهز ( من المطعم )؟؟

* كتير*

 13-iهل طولك يتناسب مع وزنك ؟؟

* طولي** 189
ووزني 85
*  14-أكبر وزن وصلت / ي اليه الى الآن ؟؟

* 110*

 15-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أمتنعتي عن الذهاب لحفل بسبب احراجك من وزنك ؟؟

* البنت بقي انا مالي :a63:*

 16-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أرتديتي اللون الأسود قاصدة أخفاء الفائض من ووزنك ؟؟

* طيب قولي ان الموضوع بناتي مكناش دخلنا *

 17-عندما تحزن /ي لشيء معين أو تعصب /ي ..هل تمتنع / ي عن الطعام ؟ أم يزيد شهيتك ؟؟

* مش باكل نهائي وبيوصل لكام يوم كمان 
*
 -في  الصيام  هل يزيد وزنك أم ينقص ؟؟

* عادي مش بتفرق كتير *

 19- تفضل المشروبات الغازيه أم الطبيعيه ؟

*الطبيعي بدون سكر*

 20- ايهما تفضل / ي الخضار - اللحوم - المعجنات ؟؟

* الخضار *

 21-في فترة الليل هل تستيقظ / ي وتأكل ؟؟ وهل تأكل شيئ قبل النوم مباشرة ؟؟

* لو صحيت بالليل 
ممكن اضرب اي فاكه قدامي او عصير في التلاجه 
*
 - أن كنت / ي متزوج / ة هل وزنك زاد بعد الزواج او العكس ؟؟
 -هل تتناول / ي حبوب أو .. ....... ما يخص تقليل الوزن ؟؟

* انا وحيد *

 24- هل أتبعت /ي من قبل نظام معين رجيم ؟ وكم خسرت من وزن ؟ وهل بعد ان توقفت /ي عن النظام رجع وزنك ؟؟


* بصي هو انا في اقل من اسبوعين 
نزلت يجي 20 كيلو 
بس مكنش رجيم 
كانت ظروف مش حلوه 
* 
 25-هل ترغب بأتباع نظام معين وينقصك الارادة ؟؟

* نو كده كويس*

 26-كم وزنك / ي الآن ؟؟

* ما قولنا 85*

 27- مين بتورط بعدك ؟؟:t19:​* لا مش عايز حد يدعي عليا* ​ ​


----------



## MAJI (24 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل وظريف تشكرين يارانيا
وعلى فكرة مفيد ايضا 
وينفع يكون دراسة احصائية لاساليب التغذية عندنا
والحلو فيه ان التورط  اختياري  فلنبدأ؛
بس ديري بالك رانيا , راح اطعم الاجوبة بالعراقي معليّة(مليش دعوة)
QUOTE=rania79;3066118]هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:
هايات (على وزن هالوهات)
يا انشط عضوة اجتماعيا في منتدى الكنيسة الفريد ​

طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس
:new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان​ 
المهم ندخل ف صلب التويبك
دى شوية اسئلة عن نظامنا الغدائى ونتعرف بيها ع احجامكم:fun_lol:
بس من غير فشر ولا ضرب فشيار ها:smil15:​ فشر يعني كذب؟ ترجميلي
++++++++++++++++
++++++++
++++++++++
++++++​


*يالا الاسئلة اهى*​ 
1-هل أنت / ي مستعد / ة ؟؟​ لوكان لا ,ماكنت دخلت 
2-هل أنت / ي مرتاح / ة من وزنك الآن ؟؟​ لا
3-كم من وزنك ترغب / ي بأنقاصه ؟ أو زيادته .؟​ 5كغم
4- أول ما تصحى / ي من النوم ما ذا يكون فطورك ؟؟
-كم وجبه تتناول / ي في اليوم ؟​ قبل الافطار اشرب ماء دافئ. وبعدها بنصف ساعة اكل فاكهة وبعدها بساعة اكل بيضة مسلوقة علنص ولفّة جبن(سندويش جبن)وكوب حليب فيه ملعقتين شوفان.
وعدد الوجبات 3
6-أيهما تفضل / ي المالح ام الحلو ؟؟​ المالح 
7-كم كأس ماء تشرب / ي باليوم ؟؟
5-7
8-هل تضيف /ي بين وجباتك الشاي الأخضر ؟؟​ نعم مرة باليوم
9-هل تمارس / ي الرياضه ؟ أذا كانت الاجابه نعم كم ساعه ؟​ احيانا عندي جهاز فية الحزام المتحرك والتوست .ولدقائق معدودة . 
10-أغلب ما تتناول /يه بالوجبه الرئيسيه (الغداء )؟؟​ مركة وتمّن (المرقة والرز) هذا هو الغداء العام لاغلب العراقيين
11-ماذا تأكل / ي بين الوجبات ؟؟​ لاشئ , لان اي شئ يعني سعرات اضافية
12-كم مرة بالاسبوع تتناول / ي طعام جاهز ( من المطعم )؟؟​ 
 حسب الظروف .فان كنت خارج البيت وحان وقت الغداء او العشاء اتناول طعام جاهز في المطعم
13-iهل طولك يتناسب مع وزنك ؟؟​ لا
14-أكبر وزن وصلت / ي اليه الى الآن ؟؟​ يمكن 90
15-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أمتنعتي عن الذهاب لحفل بسبب احراجك من وزنك ؟؟​  لا اعتقد ان هذا سيمنع زائدي الوزن من البنات او الرجال من المشاركة بالحفلات .
16-(السؤال للبنت ) هل أرتديتي اللون الأسود قاصدة أخفاء الفائض من ووزنك ؟؟​ 
17-عندما تحزن /ي لشيء معين أو تعصب /ي ..هل تمتنع / ي عن الطعام ؟ أم يزيد شهيتك ؟؟
في الحزن تنسد النفس عن الاكل 
اما في الغضب فالاكل يصبح زقنبوت (بالعراقي  سم)
-في الصيام هل يزيد وزنك أم ينقص ؟؟​ لايتأثر
19- تفضل المشروبات الغازيه أم الطبيعيه ؟
لا افضل الاثنين لاحتوائهما على السكر لانه حتى المشروبات الطبيعية يعني عصير الفواكه تزداد نسبة السكر فيه.
لكن في بعض الاحيان اشربهما
20- ايهما تفضل / ي الخضار - اللحوم - المعجنات ؟؟​ كلهم افضلهم ولكن الاكثر هو الخضار
21-في فترة الليل هل تستيقظ / ي وتأكل ؟؟ وهل تأكل شيئ قبل النوم مباشرة ؟؟
من سابع المستحيلات 
وجبة العشاء عندي في السعة 4 عصرا والنوم ساعة 9 ليلا صيفا وشتاءا ومنذ الطفولة ولحد الان
- أن كنت / ي متزوج / ة هل وزنك زاد بعد الزواج او العكس ؟؟
سأقول لك حقيقة علمية ان الانسان يزداد وزنه طبيعيا بعد سن ال25
-هل تتناول / ي حبوب أو .. ....... ما يخص تقليل الوزن ؟؟​ قصدك حوب طبية للريجيم ؟ الجواب لا 
24- هل أتبعت /ي من قبل نظام معين رجيم ؟ وكم خسرت من وزن ؟ وهل بعد ان توقفت /ي عن النظام رجع وزنك ؟؟​ سابقا نعم لكني كلما كنت اتبع ريجيم اسمن (اثخن) وبعدا درست من هنا وهناك ونجحت واصبح هو اسلوبي الدائمي  في الاكل 
25-هل ترغب بأتباع نظام معين وينقصك الارادة ؟؟​ لدي ارادة جيدة
26-كم وزنك / ي الآن ؟؟​ 75

27- مين بتورط بعدك ؟؟:t19:
انتي يارانيا​[/QUOTE]
 منتظرين ورطتك الي ورطينا بيها


----------



## candy shop (24 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:
> 
> طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس
> :new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان
> ...




شكراااااااااااااا رانيا حبيبتى 

موضوع جميل كالعاده 
​


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ثانكس يا قمر اختبار خفيف وطعم ولذيذ زيك
> وزى الاكله المنعشه بما اننا ف حفله اكل ههههههه
> ومتنسيش الوصفه يوووه قصدى الهديه
> هههههههه*
> ​


ههههههههههههههه طلعتى مسلوعة اهو يا هارتى:a63:
عايزة هدية؟
مصمصمة يعنى:hlp:

طووويب يالا اخبطى الطبق دة بقة ع غيار الريق وانتى هتدعياللى
هههههههههههههه






نورتنى بجد جدا يحبيية قلبى


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا :t17:*



شطور يا دوكى انك بتعمل دايت
يالا ربنا معاك يابنى:hlp:
هههههههه
نورتنى كتير​


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جداا
> يارب أكون جاوبت صح
> ههههههههههههه​


هههههههههههههههه مية مية يا استاذنا نجحت وبامتياز كمان
نورتنى كتير يا استاذنا الغالى


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ohannes قال:


> rania79 قال:
> 
> 
> > هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:
> ...


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يالا الاسئلةاهى*
> 
> *1-هل أنت مستعد ؟؟*​
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه ومين ياخويا اللى ف باللك دى:spor2:
الشعب يريد معرفة اللى ف البال
ههههههههههههههه
نورتنى جدا ياعوبد باشا وانت ع طول بيتضحكنى بالكومينات بتاعتك ف اى تويبك
تويبك هاleasantr


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> موضوع مسلي يا رانيا..وواضح إنك عم تعملي تحقيقات olling: :


ههههههههههههه ايون منا المفتش كرومبو يابنىleasantr
نورتنى بجد اليعازر وعجبتنى اوى حتة الصيام المسيحى والبتنجادنى دى
ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> انا بس مستغربة للغتك اللى ها تشلينى بيها دى
> انتى اتعلمتى عربى فين
> فى الهيما لايا
> :cry2:
> ...


ههههههههههههه لغتى وحشة؟
اعمل اية الكيورد بتاعى اوقات بيهيس الله بقةleasantr
ميرسى ليكى انتى يحوبى نورتنى كتير


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

رشا أبانوب قال:


> كان نفيس أقول أخي النهيسي
> بس هو سبق وجاوب
> 
> شكراااا يارووني ياقمر
> ​


كلنا ف الحمل وبعدة بنزيد ياهارتى
هيييييييييية ضريبة الامومة بقة نقول اية
ههههههههههههههه
نورتنى كتير يا رووشة ياعسل انتى
ميرسى ليكى حبييتى


----------



## rania79 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *يالا الاسئلة اهى*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ياعم الـــــ يس ونو  انت
هههههههههههههههه
نورتنى يحبييتى اوى
بس سؤال
لية بتحبى تاكلى ف البيت قبل متنزلى تاكلى برة؟:hlp:
اعترفى
ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *انتي اكيييييييييييييييد:t32: *
> 
> 
> *موضوع رائع حبيبتي​*:flowers:


هههههههههههههه صاحب التويبك عمرة مايتدبس فية ياهارتى:a63:
رفيعة اوى يابت اية دة:wub:
عقدتنينا
هههههههههههه
نورتنى يهارتى جدا


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> -هل أنت / ي مستعد / ة ؟؟
> 
> *ايام ليدي leasantr*
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه ماشى ياعم عياد
بس جدع بجد انك خسيت كل دة
نورتنى بجد جدا


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> موضوع جميل وظريف تشكرين يارانيا
> وعلى فكرة مفيد ايضا
> وينفع يكون دراسة احصائية لاساليب التغذية عندنا
> والحلو فيه ان التورط  اختياري  فلنبدأ؛
> ...



 منتظرين ورطتك الي ورطينا بيها[/QUOTE]

ههههههههههههههههه يابنى صاحب التويبك مش بيتدبس :kap:
وترجمة الفشر الىل هو اة الكدب بس بالمصرواى
ههههههههههههه
نورتنى كتير كتير يا ماجى


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا رانيا حبيبتى
> 
> موضوع جميل كالعاده
> ​


مية مية ياماميتو بجد شطورة انك محافظة ع رشاقتك
عقبالى
ههههههههههههههه
نورتنى يحوبى كتييييييييير


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هالوهات طايرة حايرة لاجدع اعضاء ع مستوى المنتديات العربية والافريقة وكومان الهندية:t39:​





rania79 قال:


> هالوز بالموز عليكى يا حبييتى يارونى :99:​
> ​
> طبعا كلنا بنحب نحافظ ع رشاقتنا مش بنات وبس​
> :new6: تؤتؤتؤتؤ والشوباب كمان​
> ...




ميرسى ميرسى ليكى يارونى ياهارتى
 ع التويبك الفاظوع دة يابت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وعارفة عارفة انى نورتك
:t30:


----------

